# Fish are hungry



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Hit up a local res yesterday. Caught most on a jigging rapala with a minny head on the treble. I threw back just as many crappie. Ice was at least 15 inches thick.


----------



## poorfishnman (Feb 23, 2014)

nice take that will be hard to top around here nice perch


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't see a perch. Looks more like a smallmouth bass.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep 2 perch. The smally wasn't mine, I don't keep smallys


----------



## ndcocherl (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice! How deep were you fishing for those crappies?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Catching a mess of fish like that is always awsome! what sucks in when you get home and realize you have to clean them and you wonder why you even kept as many. Great Catch!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

We where in 22fow. Caught em on the bottom to about 12ft down. 
Yea my buddy took em all home. I didnt feel like cleaning any. I still have some in the freezer.


----------



## gofish91 (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice catch man! Must have been a fun day out there.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Hopefully I can do it all over again Friday evening.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Yep 2 perch. The smally wasn't mine, I don't keep smallys


Nice catch. Wish you could talk the other person into not keeping smallies but to each their own. Nice pic and catch none the less. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Im surprised it took this long for someone to mention that. I feel the same way.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't know what the Smallmouth taste like from this area but years ago I fished with an old friend at Dale Hollow lake and we had fish every evening and they were the best I think I had ever eaten. And they were all Smallmouth Bass.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Glasseyeses ,they taste good around here to. We keep a few every yr...


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

im seeing crappie, smallie, bluegill, catfish and perch...hell of a mixed bag. were they all from the same spot?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes same spot. I was about 20 yards away from my buddys shanty and we had a few tip ups out to.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice score. I can't wait to feed the hungry bass come Spring.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Hookset - Nice job on those slabs - It is allways fun ice fishing when you are catching slabs like that.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Snyd. Its been slower since then. Just managing to bring home 4 keepers every time I go out. Marking tons of fish and they come to the baits but just wont hit.


----------

